# agility demonstration help



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

i am doing an agility demo on saturday for a event for animal services, but i've never done a demo before. there's just going to be a few pieces of equipment, mostly jumps and tunnels i think. i don't know what i should do...introduce us? show people how to train obstacles? other ideas??? thanks!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I've done a few demo's,,start off by introducing yourself and your dog, I usually give a little background on agility itself, then go on to give my agility background and dog...

Explain your equipment, (if you have contacts,explain) give a demo with your dog,,ask if anyone would like to "try it"? maybe show how to train a "green" dog on a jump or a tunnel..

Good luck have fun ,,oh and always ask if their are questions!!!


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

What event? I have to do a demo on Saturday too!


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks for the info Diane!

The event is for the Paws on Parole program. It will be at Westside Park from 9-12. There will be food, a bake sale, demos, tunnel races, contests, a kids corner, and of course the Paws on Parole dogs will be there for adoption. It stinks it's the same day as your event, but if you can stop by it will be a fun time!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

sounds like a day full of FUN !!! and for a good cause!!

Have a great time!!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

If you can get a set of 6 weavepoles there, that's always popular with the crowds! 

Can give an added training session about the clicker and positive based training? Can show how tricks aren't just 'tricks' but bonding and learning for your dog that can then translate into ALL advanced training (like agility).

Explaining how using treats isn't bribery.... show what 'treats' are (teeny and yummy and lots and lots are given out during a session).


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

i am hoping there will be weaves! i like the idea about adding in the clicker, treats, and positive training, since the paws on parole dogs are all positive trained with treats.

thanks!


----------

